# The mystery of the unexplained Pteranodon Photo



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2017)

This is a real picture, but is it a hoax?

Pteranodon is a genus of pterosaurs that included some of the largest known flying reptiles. They held a wingspan of over 6 meters (20 ft) and existed in North America, specifically present day Kansas, Alabama, Nebraska, Wyoming, and South Dakota.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jun 3, 2017)

Gotta be fake, bible says the earth ain't that old, halleluiah.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 3, 2017)

You know, there have been a couple of examples of prehistoric critters being found as still existing.

One of those "living fossils" was a celocanth fish they found in the ocean.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jun 3, 2017)

And then there was this early painting by the ancient Mesopotamians:


----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello,
Othniel Charles Marsh In May *1871*,  uncovered the first pterosaur fossils found in America.
Civil war April 12 *1861* - May 9 *1865* ( by proclamation )


----------

